# about linux 4.9 google commit for BBR congestion control



## zoujiaqing (Dec 15, 2016)

BBR Article:
https://lwn.net/Articles/701165/

linux 4.9 patch:
https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/671069/

FreeBSD should also be improved.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2016)

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2016-September/046242.html


----------



## zoujiaqing (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice!
Thank you!
but, in 2016 or 2017?


----------



## Lionel Woody (Jul 18, 2018)

But how to config BBR?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2018)

As far as I know this is still in test phase and hasn't been committed yet. So there's nothing to configure.


----------

